# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  प्रश्न आपके जवाब साईं बाबा के

## sangita_sharma

जब कंही राह न पाओ साईं संग आओ 



जीवन में आस्थ और विश्वास का बहुत महत्व हे 
आस्था और विश्वास के सहारे मनुष्य बड़े से बड़े अन्धकार और बड़ी से बड़ी मुसीबत से पार हो जाता हे 
जीवन में प्रायः संशय के अवसर आते हे क्या करे क्या न करे आप इस प्रश्न वाली द्वारा अपना संशय मिटा सकते हे 
इस उत्तर वाली के रचियता (नाम नहीं बता सकती )वे साईं चरण कमलों के भ्रमर  हे तथा परम साईं अनुयागी हे 
भक्त शिरोमणि बाल कृष्ण पांडेयजी के सत्संग और सान्निध्य में इसे तयार किया गया हे 
अति उपयोगी और सटीक उत्तर वाली आपको निराशा के अन्धकार से प्रभु के पवित्र संग की और ले जायेगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

नोट -ये प्रश्नावली लेखक और किताब के प्रकाशक की अनुमति ले कर यंहा दी जा रही हे 
२)किसी भी उत्तर से संतुष्ट न होने पर सूत्र धार या फोरम उत्तरदाई नहीं हे 
३)अगर अन्तर्वासना मंच के अतिरिक्त इस उत्तरवाली की प्रति कृति कंही भी किसी भी साईट पर पाई जाती हे तो कानूनी कार्यवाही पुस्तक के प्रकाशक के द्वारा की जाएगी 
४)पूर्ण श्रधा और विश्वास पूर्वक अपने प्रश्न साईं नाथ के समक्ष रखे 
५)सूत्र में सूत्रधार द्वारा आज्ञा  देने तक कोई पोस्ट अन्य सदस्य न करे (नियामको की कार्यवाही छोड़ कर )

----------


## sangita_sharma

साईं का निर्देश कैसे प्राप्त करे 
   1) नेत्र बंद करके साईं का ध्यान करे 
   २)अगर मन ज्यादा अस्थिर हे तो ३ बार गहरी सांस ले कर छोड़े
 शांत भाव से साईं का ३ बार स्मरण करे और आँखे बंद करके  मन में ऐसा सोचे की आप शिर्डी में साईं के सन्मुख खड़े हे 

३) अब अपनी शंका या परेशानी साईं से कहिये 
४)ऐसा ध्यान व प्रार्थना करने के बाद १ से लेकर ७५० तक की कोई भी संख्या अपने मन में सोच ले 
५)साईं को प्रणाम करके अपने सोचे गए संख्या के हिसाब से निचे दिए गए उत्तरों में से अपना उत्तर देख ले 
६)आपकी आस्थ एवं शारदा के कारन साईं आपको वो ही अंक सुझायेंगे जो जिसमे आपके प्रश्नों का उत्तर होगा 
७)यदि पाई गई संख्या का उत्तर के कारण  आप किसी निर्णय पर नहीं पहुच रहे तो गेंहू के कुछ दाने शुद्ध  हो कर   साईं का नाम ले क़र उठा ले और उसके संख्या के  हिसाब से परिणाम देखिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

१)सोचा गया कार्य पूर्ण होगा दुखो का निवारण होगा शुभ कार्य संपन होगा

२)यश प्राप्ति में दक्षिण दिशा से सहायता प्राप्त होगी परीक्षा में सफलता होगी विजय मिलेगी 

३)माता पिता के आशीष से लाभान्वित हो कर घर गृहस्थी के सुख प्राप्त होंगे 

 ४)दतात्रे भगवन और शंकर भगवन की सेवा आपके हाथो से संभव होगी गुणों को मान प्राप्त होगा और अवगुणों पर पर्दा पड़ जायेगा 

  ५)बंधन मुक्ति के लिए श्री साईं बाबा का चिंतन करे साईं समर्थ का लाभ इक्कीस दिनों तक करने से लाभ होगा शिवजी का स्वप्न में दर्शन मिलेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

६) खोई जी वास्तु पुनह प्राप्त होगी यात्रा का संयोग बनेगा किसी से भेंट  होगी 

७ )लाभ की चिंता छोड़ कर नया कार्य आरभ करे अपने इष्ट  का स्मरण करते रहने से संकटों का निवारण होगा 

८ )क़ानूनी कारवाही करने से शत्रु पराजित होगा साईं बाबा पर विश्वास रखे गेंहू का आटा दान करे तो लाभ प्राप्त होगा 

९ )कुछ कष्टों का सामना करना पड़ेगा परन्तु साईं प्रभु की कृपा से दुखो का निवारण होगा रोग मुक्ति होगी विपत्तियों से छुटकारा प्राप्त हो जायेगा 

१० ) धीरे धीरे दुःख दूर होंगे रोग मुक्ति होगी विपत्तियों से छुटकारा प्राप्त हो जायेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

११ )श्री साईं के शरणा गत होने से शीघ्र  ही कार्य संपन हो कर आनंदित  हो जाओगे नोकरी या परीक्षा में सफलता मिलेगी 

१२ )स्वयम प्रयास करने से ही सफलता मिलेगी आपको अपने अंतर्मन का स्वयम पता नहीं हे संकल्प पूर्वक कोशिश करे 

१३)पुरानी बाते उपयुक्त साबित होगी आपके द्वारा कोई महान कार्य सम्प्न होगा 

१४ )मित्रो के परामर्श  से लाभ होगा सफलता प्राप्त होगी किन्तु लेन देन के विषय में सतर्कता रखे  

१५ )दान से लाभ होगा महत्वपूर्ण पत्र प्राप्त होगा संचय  होगा नविन सामग्रियों की प्राप्ति होगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

१६ )दुसरे के सहयोग से कार्य सफल होगा स्वयं के प्रयास व्यर्थ जायेंगे कार्य पूर्णता का गर्व होगा 

१७ )मित्र का सहयोग मिलेगा यात्रा का संयोग बनेगा ज़रूरी कागजातों को सँभालने व दूसरों को मान देने से लाभ 

१८ )विवाद होगा परन्तु दत्तात्रेय प्रभु की भक्ति सफलतादायक होगी हिम्मत न हारे 

१९ )रोग संभव हे प्रभु नाम स्मरण करते रहने से लाभ होगा घर में नामकरण संस्कार संपन होने के योग हे 

२० )मन को शांति प्राप्त होगी मित्र के साथ धार्मिक  व पवित्र  स्थानों की यात्रा होगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

२१ )पहले सुचना प्राप्त होगी तदनुसार कार्य करे सफल होंगे पर धार्मिकों का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा 

२२ )शुभ  कार्य संपन होंगे लाभ होगा इश्वर का अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से साक्षात्कार होगा 

२३ )बहस व झगडे से बचने में ही भलाई हे गुरु की शरण में जाने से ही बात बनेगी 

२४ )खानदानी वैभव व अधिकार पुनह मिलेंगे झगडे समाप्त होकर विजय मिलेगी 

२५ )नविन योजनाये बनेगी और त्रुटी पकड़ में आएगी अंततः सफलता का गौरव मिलेगा और नई दिशा भी

----------


## sangita_sharma

२६ ) शांति व विनम्रता बनाये रखिये भय और दुखों का निवारण हो जायेगा 

२७) श्री साईं नाथ का चिंतन कीजिये भय व चिंता से मुक्ति मिल जाएगी अपेक्षा से अधिक गौरव व यश प्राप्त होंगे 

२८ )कार्य के उछित विभाजन से यश होगा मित्र का सहयोग मिलेगा रोग से मुक्ति होगी 

२९ ) लेखन कार्य होगा सभी के सहयोग से सफलता मिलेगी कार्य पूर्णता से संपन्न होगा 

३० )साईं कृपा से सफलता और स्वास्थ्य  लाभ होगा जटिल चिंताओं का निवारण होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

३१) धार्मिक जानो के साथ प्रभु दर्शन होंगे विषय में रस निर्माती हो कर आनंद मिलेगा साईं स्मरण सफलता देगा 

३२) श्री साईं नाथ की कृपा होगी चिंताए दूर होंगी घर में किसी नए सदस्य का आगमन होगा कर्मता से अर्थ लाभ होगा 

३३) विवाद ,दुष्ट व दुर्जनों से बच कर रहे विरक्ति होगी 
सतर्कता से सिद्धि मिल ही जाएगी 

३४) साईं नाथ की शरण में जाना होगा बंधन मुक्ति होने से सफलता मिल ही जाएगी 

३५) स्वयम को जितना शिष्ट और विनम्र बनोगे उतनी ही लोक प्रियता बढेगी क्रोध व आवेश पर नियंत्रण रखे

----------


## sangita_sharma

36) विजय  श्री  आपको  वरन  करेगी  शत्रु  निस्तेजित  होंगे  आप  चिंता  त्याग  दे   किन्तु  नित्य  शिवाराधना और साईं नाम स्मरण करे 

३७) हेरा फेरी और षड्यंत्रों से सफलता नहीं मिलेगी बेद भाव छोड़ कर सत्य साईं की ओट ले कर कार्य का आरम्भ करे सिद्धि मिलेगी 

३८) आजीविका का साधन प्राप्त होगा सुख होगा  गणेश और साईं उपासना से लाभ होगा 

३९)श्री साईं नाथ की विचित्र और गहन लीला का आभास होने के बाद सफलता परत होगी नोकरी य तर्र्क्की  मिलेगी 

४०) आराधना से ही सफलता मिलेगी अच्छे समाचार मिलेंगे दुखको से छुटकारा मिलेगा इष्ट की आराधना करे य श्री साईं का स्मरण करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

४१) अनेक कष्टों और क्लेशों को सहना होगा फिर भी बुरे दिन संतो के दर्शन से शिग्र  ही टल जायेंगे 

४२) धार्मिक कार्य हगा धर्म ग्रंथो का पठान लेखन होगा शुब कार्य संपन्न होगा 

४३) धार्मिक स्थलों पर तीर्थों  की यात्रा होगी संतो के दर्शन से यश लाभ की प्राप्ति होगी 

४४) श्री साईं नाथ की शरण में जाओ बंधन मुक्ति हो कर कार्य की सिद्धि होगी सुबह और दोपहर सिद्धि दायक होगी 

४५) शिर्डी जाने का अवसर शिग्र आएगा साईं के दर्शनों से सफलता प्राप्त होगी प्रयास जारी रखे

----------


## sangita_sharma

४६)  पंधर पुर के पांडुरंग महाराज का दर्शन प्राप्त होगा सात दिनों के भीतर ही लाभ प्राप्त होगा 

४७) इष्ट के दर्शन स्वत ही मूर्ति या चित्र के रूप में प्रकट होंगे उसकी यथोचित नित्य पूजा से अर्थ व सुख का लाभ होगा तथा मन को शांति प्राप्त होगी 

४८) परम्परागत धार्मिक कार्य जो छुट गये हे उनका पुनरागमन करे पितरो की कृपा से सफलता होगी 

४९)भेद भाव को ह्रदय से निकाल दीजिये वास्तु का लाभ भी होगा और कार्य की सिद्धि भी होगी 

५०) युवाओं से लाभ होगा नै पहचान होगी आज से आगामी रविवार से लाभ संकेत मिलने लगेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

५१ )जिन बातों को काफी समय से नजर अंदाज़ किया गया हे उन्ही बातों से आकस्मिक लाभ होगा खंडोबा के दर्शन करे वृक्ष और भूमि आदि से लाभ होगा 

५२) गुरूवार तथा शुक्रवार को साईं उपासना करे नई ज़मीं का सौदा पूरा होकर आनंद होगा 

५३) नविन कार्यों का स्मरण प्रभु स्मरण के साथ करे नवम्बर दिसंबर में चिंता मुक्ति होगी आगामी ''गुरुपुष्यामृत योग'' (जब गुरुवार को पुष्य नक्षत्र हो )में महान कार्य की सिद्धि का संयोग बन रहा  हे 

५४) व्यय अधिक करना होगा परन्तु धन लाभ व कार्य सिद्धि का गर्व होगा राम नवमी के दिन पूर्णता  आएगी 

५५) कोई वस्तु मिलेगी संत दर्शन होकर शुभ कार्य संपन होगा रुके काम पूर्ण होंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

५६) शीघ्र  ही मंगल कार्य पूरा होगा धेर्य रखे मित्र से लाभ होगा किन्तु नविन मामलो में न उलझे 

५७) शहर के बहार से नए व शुभ समछार प्राप्त होंगे आपके गुणों का सत्कार होगा रविवार लाभकारी होगा 

५८) सफलता मिलेगी श्री साईं स्मरण करे भूमि व जल से लाभ होगा इश्वर कृपा होगी 

५९) तिन वर्षो से अटका काम शिग्र ही सम्प्पन होगा यात्रा व नविन कार्य शुरू होंगे सावन के महीने को विशेष लाभकारी समझे शिवपार्वती की पूजा करे शुभ कार्य पूर्ण होंगे 

६०) अल्प परिश्रम से ही लाभ होगा निवास से मिल भर दूर यश प्राप्त होगा किन्तु हाथापाई व झगडे को टाल दे श्री साईं नाथ का भजन नियमित रूप से करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

६१ ) भाई  या  रिश्तेदार  के  सहयोग  से  लम्बी  अवधि  से  रुका  काम  पूरा  होगा  मंगल  कार्य  से  लाभ  पुत्र  प्राप्ति  संभव  

६२ ) नृत्य  संगीत  में मन रमेगा पुराने विषयों में सुधर होगा दीपावली लाभ की दृष्टी से महत्वपूर्ण रहेगी 

६३) एं मोके पर काम में बाधा आने से बना बनाया खेल बिगड़ जाए तो धेर्य न खोये शांति पूर्वक श्री साईं का नाम जपे नित्य इष्ट के मंदिर में दर्शन करे जल्दी ही स्तिथियों में सुधार आएगा प्रयास जारी रखे दुःख दूर हो जायेंगे 

६४) आरोप व लांचन लगेगा परन्तु विनम्रता  व सोम्यता का त्याग न करे  
श्री साईं को नित्य भजे शीघ्र ही कष्टों से छुटकारा मिलेगा व सकारात्मक परिणाम सामने आयेगे 

६५) सत्य सामने आने से भ्रम दूर हो जायेंगे वास्तविकता का ज्ञान होगा तथा नविन वस्तुओ की प्राप्ति व खुसी होगी नियंत्रण व सायं आवश्यक हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

६६) कर्मठता से वंचित परिणाम सामने आएंगे चतुराई काम नहीं आएगी हनुमानजी की उपासना से लाभ होगा अध्यापन व पुस्तको  से जुड़े लोगो की प्रगति होगी 

६७) काम करते रहिये प्रकृति जो दिखाए देखते रहिये श्री साईं नाथ में आस्था बनाये रखिये मेहनत रंग लाएगी 

६८) गुरु की ओट में रहे तथा अधीर न हो शीघ्र ही आशा से अधिक लाभ होगा प्रयास जारी रखे

६९) कागजी व क़ानूनी कामो में देर लगेगी बाधा तो आएगी पर प्रयास करने से उचित हल भी निकलेंगे अन्तत सफलता आपके पक्ष में होगी आस्था को बनाये रखिये 

७०) बरकत व खुशहाली आएगी इश्वर स्वयं आपके भले बुरे का ध्यान रखते हे आप केवल बुद्धिपूर्वक उत्साह के साथ निरंतर कर्मशील रहे तथा इष्ट को याद करते रहे

----------


## marwariladka

कमल का सूत्र ..अत्यंत लाभकारी उपदेशों से भरा....

----------


## sangita_sharma

७१) श्री साईं नाथ के प्रसाद व मित्रो के सहयोग से राम नवमी के दिन कार्य संपन्न होगा सत्संग व मंगल कार्यो की भूमिका बनेगी प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होगी 

७२)धार्मिक अनुष्ठान  सम्प्पन होगा दो बाते आनद देने वाली होगी कठिनाइय दूर होगी नवमी महत्वपूर्ण होगी भगवान् राम की उपासना उचित रहेगी 

७३) यश मान व सफलता प्राप्त होगी भय व चिंता का नाश होगा दो दिनों में मार्ग निकल आएगा 

७४) लापरवाही या चूक काम बिगड़ देगी श्री  साईं नाथ की शरण में जाए प्रभु कृपा होगी तो एकादशी तक सिध्ही मिलेगी 

७५) सरकारी कार्य में भरी लाभ होगा तीर्थस्थल में जाने का योग भी हे अषाढ़ की एकादशी महत्वपूर्ण रहेगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

७६) महत्वपूर्ण पात्र मिलेगा नए व्यक्तिओं से भेट होगी राम नवमी के दिन विशेष लाभ व प्रचुर यश होगा राम के नाम का नित्य जाप करते रहने से शुभ होगा 

७७) समय का आभाव हे शिग्र अति शिग्र कार्य पूर्ण कर देने में ही भलाई हे मिष्ठान एवं भोजन की प्राप्ति होगी नविन गृह प्रवेश संभावित हे 

७८) कार्य में विघ्न होंगे श्री साईं नाथ का नित्य स्मरण करे वित्तीय सहयोग मिलेगा निभ्यता होगी 

७९) अकल्पित प्रणाली से सफलता प्राप्त होगी कार्य पूर्णता व सम्मान प्राप्त होगा प्रसन्नता में वृध्ही होगी श्री साईं का नाम जपने से सुविधा होगी 

८०) घर में मंगल आयोजन होगा अथवा किसी शुभ उत्सव में  शामिल होने से आनंद होगा मतभेद समाप्त हो जायेंगे संतुष्टि व हर्ष होगा

----------


## sushilnkt

आप का सूत्र बहुत ही सुन्दर हे आप को इस के ++ कबूल करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

८१) नविन वस्तुओं की पाप्ति व संचय होगा मनमुटाव दूर होकर निश्चिन्ता व खुशहाली आयेगी 

८२) सभी का लाभ प्राय सामान होगा मनमुटाव दूर होकर निश्चिन्ता व खुशहाली आएगी 

८३) विघ्नहर्ता श्री गणेश या संकटमोचन हनुमाजी क उपासना आवश्यक हे शनि की प्रसन्नता के लिए ये जरूरी हे शनि का दान करे रोग मुक्ति व कार्य सिद्धि हो जाएगी आशा से अधिक लाभ प्राप्त होगा 

८४) थोडा  व्यायाम भी नित्य करे प्रयासों को आस्था पूर्वक जारी रखिये स्वास्थ लाभ तथा कार्य पूर्ति की सफलता से हर्ष लाभ होगा 

८५) परोपकार व समाज सेवार्थ कार्य कीजिये चोट लगने का भय हे  मंगल या हनुमान की पूजा करे यश प्राप्ति व कार्य सिद्धि का गोरव प्राप्त होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

८६) दुर्घटना ताल जाएगी श्री साईं नाथ का स्मरण करे भूखे को भोजन करवाए पुत्र मिलेगा फिर सुख होगा 

८७) रोगी की ओषधि उपचार व सेवा से लाभ होगा प्रयासों से सफलता मिलेगी सरकारी कार्य सिद्ध होंगे 

८८) छोटा बनकर रहने में ही कल्याण होता हे व्यर्थ का आडम्बर छोड़ दे इष्ट की ओट में कार्य करे निर्भयता व निश्चिन्ता प्राप्त होगी रोगों व कष्टों का निवारण हो जायेगा आनंद प्राप्त होगा 

८९) अकस्मात श्री विष्णु व विट्ठल के दर्शन होंगे चार लोग जुड़ेंगे यात्रा होगी यश व प्रसन्ताप्राप्त होगी 

९०) सुस्वादु भोजन व पात्र मिलेगा आनंद होगा श्री साईं नाथ की विभूति का नित्य मस्तक पर तिलक लगाये फिर देखिये क्या होता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा होगी धार्मिक आयोजन होगा बालक का आगमन संभव हे भूली बाते याद आयेंगी 

९२) श्री साईं बाबा की शरण लीजिये रोगों से छुटकारा होगा थोड़े ही समय में सफलता होगी 

९३) अहंकार तो संसार में रावन जैसे महाज्ञानी और महाबलशाली का भी नहीं रहा अहंकार ही बाधक हे इसे छोड़ कर साईं की शरण में समर्पित हो जाए तभी इच्छा पूर्ण होगी 

९४) लापरवाही आलस्य और आम को टालने की आदत अछि नहीं  काम को निपटा कर ही आराम कीजिये प्रभु की शक्ति व दया पर भरोसा रखिये सफलता निश्चित हे 

९५) हेरान कर देने वाली आकस्मिक घटनाए घटेंगी 
श्री साईं की शरण में रहे कष्ट व संकट टल जायेंगे तथा मन  को सुख शांति व प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

९६) संतो का दर्शन लाभ होगा मंगल कार्य संपन होंगे सही उपाय करने से सफलता मिलेगी किन्तु राम का नाम ही शुभता व सफलता का अधर होगा 



९७) भेदबुद्धि को समाप्त कर दे भेद भाव से ही दुःख का अनुभव हो रहा हे भूखे को भोजन करवाए 

अवश्य ही शीघ्र लाभ होगा 



९८)छोटे पशुओ को भोजन करवाए अन्न का दान करे दिल को शांति व संतोष तो होगा ही तुरंत लाभ भी होगा 



९९) संत महापुरुषों का सत्संग व उनकी सेवा का सुअवसर प्राप्त होगा बालकों को बरकत होगी माता का नाम सिमरे और उन्ही के नाम से अन्न का दान करे सफल होंगे 



१००) दक्षिण दिशा में यात्रा होगी चार लोगो में उठाना बेठना होगा भूली बिसरी यादे ताज़ा हो जाएँगी पिता की सेवा सुश्रुषा manoyog   से करे गोरवान्वित होंगे

----------


## The Master

॥ साईं ॥

॥ साईं बाबा ॥

॥ श्रध्दा और सबुरी ॥

सीमाजी ऎसे सुत्र के बजाय अगर आप श्री साईसतचरित्र या श्री साईलीला पर सुत्र बनाती तो ज्यादा अच्छा होता ।

जिससे सदस्य साई को समझते, उनकि सीख पर चलते , उनकी भक्ति मे लीन हो जाते ना
कि इसप्रकार प्रश्नों के जवाब देखते ।

माफ़ किजिएगा सीमाजी अगर आप को बुरा लगा हो ।

धन्यवाद ।

  ॥ अनंत कोटि ब्रह्माण्ड नायक राजा धिराज यॊगीराज पार ब्रह्मा श्री  
    सत्चितानंद सद्दगुरु साईं नाथ महाराज  की जय     ॥

----------


## sangita_sharma

> ॥ साईं ॥
> 
> ॥ साईं बाबा ॥
> 
> ॥ श्रध्दा और सबुरी ॥
> 
> सीमाजी ऎसे सुत्र के बजाय अगर आप श्री साईसतचरित्र या श्री साईलीला पर सुत्र बनाती तो ज्यादा अच्छा होता ।
> 
> जिससे सदस्य साई को समझते, उनकि सीख पर चलते , उनकी भक्ति मे लीन हो जाते ना
> ...


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...?t=4598&page=2

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र,,,और रेपो++भी

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Sai baba ki mrityu san1919 me huyi thi,aur sai baba ke mre huye abhi matra 93 sal huye hai. Saai baba mul rup se muslim cast k the aur inka purana nam chand miya tha, mgr inka kahna tha ki sabhi dharm ek hai aur sabka malik ek bolte the.jiske wajah se mushlim bhai log inko nhi mante the mgr hindu bhai manne lge. Shidni me mandir k samne inka dargah bhi hai,jo is bat ka sbut h ki wo mushlim the.aur inke mandir me jo aarti hota hai unme bhi kuchh mushlim shabd bole jate hai, jihad aur momin etc inke aarti ke shabd hai. 20 sal pahle tk to lgbhag koi koi hi janta tha,aur matra ek baba k rup me jane jate the.mgr jbse inke nam k aage om aur uske bad ram lga,aur ek movie me gana jbse nikla ki mujhe maf krna 'om sai ram' tbse to log inhe bhagwan mankr puja krne lge.aur isbat ka fayda uthane wale inka mandir banwake inko bhagwan bna diya.aur to aur sbka malik ek to inki ko sb devtao ka malik bna diya. Jo ki bilkul galt bat hai aur pap hai, bhagwad geeta me shri krishna ji me kaha hai ki aise byakti ko pujna pap k barabr h jisko mitti me dfn kiya gya ho. Mgr is kalyug me to log sadhu santo ki bhi puja krne lgte hai. Aur sai baba ke nam k sath om aur ram ya shiv  ya krishna etc kisi bhi devta ka nam jodna pap krne k sman hai aur hindu devi devta ka apman hai. Isiliye sai baba ko adar krna sahi hai mgr puja krna murkhata hai.kya hmare 33 cror hindu devi devtao ki shakti km ho gyi hai jo sai ki puja kr ke pap kmane chale.   'Jai shri Ram' bolo hnuman ji ki bhakti kro,aur hanuman chalisha ka path kro, sb kast dur hönge, aur 'OM NAMAH SHIVAYA' ek shakti mantra hai, naye naye bhagwan bnane se acchha h ki apne devi devtao ka  sacche man se dhyan kro sb kast dur honge.  'Jai Shri Ram'

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

समझ नहीं आता की लोगो को जरूरत ही क्या है, किसी बाबा-वाबा को पूजने कीअपने भगवान क्या कम पढ़ जो  नए-2 बाबाओ को भगवान बनाते रहते है हम लोग    'जय श्री राम'

----------

